# Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo?



## Havoc1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello I just got my 07 VW GLI Jetta with the 6 disc cd change stereo and SAT, I was wondering if theres anyway I can install my Amp to this without having to get another stereo because this stereo is pretty nice and I dont want to lose the SAT and cd changer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (Havoc1)*

yes you can, you'll want to use this adpater:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








you'll then connect whatever amps you'd like to the 4 RCA outputs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dav (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

Does this adapter allow you to continue to use the factory wiring and speakers while adding RCAs for additional amps (like for a line-level basslink install)? Or does it totally disable the speaker-level outputs and replace them with line-level RCAs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (Dav)*

you can continue to use the factory speakers and factory speaker wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

can u use this with the parrot bluetooth setup too?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (vwboy308)*

yes you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

I have a 2000 VW Jetta, Will this converter work on my stock stereo? If not, is there one that would?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (brodieorourke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brodieorourke* »_I have a 2000 VW Jetta, Will this converter work on my stock stereo? If not, is there one that would?

that particular unit is made to fit the 2002+ radio connections of the factory double din radios and the later mk5 radios
what exacty would you like to do with your car?
are you adding a sub, or are you going to amplify the entire system?


----------



## GeeTeeIzzle (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

I just want to clarify before I purchase: I would use this to integrate an amp to power my subwoofer with my stock radio. Your website shows an end date of 2007, but there's no difference for the 2008 model, correct? If so, then I'm sold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (GeeTeeIzzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GeeTeeIzzle* »_I Your website shows an end date of 2007, but there's no difference for the 2008 model, correct? If so, then I'm sold.

this product will fit your 2008 just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

i want to hook my stock stereo to an amplifier which will run 2 subs


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (brodieorourke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brodieorourke* »_i want to hook my stock stereo to an amplifier which will run 2 subs

you'll want to use this
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## TheFamousOne (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

I was wondering if this would be possible with a 2007 Jeep Grand Cherokee with the Boston Acoustic speaker system? Its got the standard 6 cd in-dash HU, along with Sirius Sat radio and I dont want to get rid of it. 
What exactly do I need to get my amp/sub to work with the stock HU?
And do you know of any sites that show how to remove the dash? I did it by myself with my old truck(where the sub/amp used to be), but I have no idea how to do it on the jeep. 
Thanks!


----------



## TDipowered (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (Havoc1)*

I used the Metra adapter from Enfig and lost my Ipod AUX IN function in my glovebox.... dunno if you guys care but losing this feature can be important for some people.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (TDipowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDipowered* »_I used the Metra adapter from Enfig and lost my Ipod AUX IN function in my glovebox.... dunno if you guys care but losing this feature can be important for some people.

the harness wil keep all factory installed componets, I assure you
what you need to do is transfer the aux input blue plug from the male connector of the factory radio plug to the male connector of the metra harness so that the aux plug connects directly to the radio and you loose no functionality


----------



## 03BLuGHost (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

I'm going to install a W6 JL and amp up to my stock deck (03 GTI). I know I need the Metra Metra 74-9003 adapter, but what other wires do I need? I've never installed a system before, so I'm trying to get a basic system thats affordable. Are there any complete wiring kits for the entire install? Thanks, I'm kinda a NewB.


----------



## gasdoc (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (03BLuGHost)*

Hi, This sounds like its exactly what I'm looking for... 
I have an 07 rabbit and would lov eto put a sub in the system, perhaps the stealthbox or other single 10 or 12" sub to add some punch. 
So to be clear, I would still retain all functionality of my factory speakers, and the aux input which I use the hell out of? by the way, I'd love to stop by I'm in north jersey quite often.


----------



## ravenephialtes (Oct 11, 2005)

question: 
i would like to keep the stock Head Unit, 6-disk changer, and amp thats in my 2000 Jetta.
i would like to remove the 2 speakers in the 2 rear doors and replace them with 6.5" subs. then have a single 12" in the trunk.
what would i have to do to get this to work?
thanks in advance!


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yes you can, you'll want to use this adpater:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








you'll then connect whatever amps you'd like to the 4 RCA outputs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks nice. just wondering, what connections are needed? i see a black and blue wire... power and ground?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

the bule wire is the amp turn on line, you can connect it from your fuse box to your amp to turn it on and off with the car if you amp doesn't have a auto turn on feature, the other wires are optional audio ground which can be grounded in som cases to improve sound (you won't need to do that)


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ah ok thanks!


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

Very simple to hook up and so much easier then splicing wires to add an output for subs. Wish I had this 4 years ago.


----------



## White08 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

Looks good! Got a ?
What adjustments are on it & are the 4 rca's proper fading like the HU (FR,FL,RR,RL) or 4 matching outputs. Also if ya got an amp with speaker level inputs is there ANY advantage to the adapter? Thanx


----------



## White08 (May 27, 2008)

Anyone know what the OHM rating is for the stock speakers on an "08


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

??? i have a 2000 jetta with monsoon speakers and pioneer hU that runs my 2 12" type R's 
I wanna amplify my stock speakers with another amp will this work for my situation too?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you'll want to use this
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


I want to amplify all 8 speakers is that possible or will it be extremely expensive??? would i only need to use 2


----------



## brodieorourke (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? ([email protected])*

I got the EIS-LOC-T
It requires I tie into both rear speakers, power and remote shut off.
Do you know where I could get a wiring diagram?


_Modified by brodieorourke at 7:41 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## bballsaint13 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (dubass)*

is there anywhere else that i can find this item because on that one website it is no longer in continuation.


----------



## bkueny (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Install Subwoofer and Amp with Factory Stereo? (bballsaint13)*

Yeah.... this product is discontinued on the website.... are there any other places to get the wiring unit? also is there a cheaper way to do it? or do you have to buy this unit? thanks.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

I want something like that to hook up to my RCD-510 So I can run a subwoofer and my existing factory speakers with the output off the stock headunit. 
What adapter would I need?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## TayBay7 (Jan 25, 2011)

hey in a 2007 jetta do you need a new headunit or can u connect a sub and amp to the stock?


----------



## marshall2672 (Feb 22, 2011)

*a3 concert head unit and amp question*

hi i have a 1998 a3 1.8 with a standard factory head unit (concert) can i hook up an amp to this system


----------



## pgtkid (Apr 27, 2004)

Sent pm for info


----------



## carissa4887 (Mar 21, 2011)

*2000 jeep grand cherokee limited edition*

How can I hook up my 2 12" subs to my jeeps stock stereo? I have a separate amp and hooked it up but it doesnt sounds very good. Worked great in my other car when i had an aftermarket head unit. Got the adapter and that did not work either. Any suggestions?


----------



## gow1 (Jan 11, 2008)

*amp and subwoofer*

I want to also add an amp and subwoofer to my 2003 VW gti vr6 monsson stereo will this adapter work?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

what adapter would use for the 2010 Premium 7


----------



## NickGTI03 (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright I have a question,
Ive got an 03 gti with the factory monsoon system in it. I want to put in a 10" sub and an amp. first off would a 100watt amp do the job for just one 10"? and second off what connector do i need to run the amp off the stock head unit? Thanks!


----------



## wesdogg123 (Oct 19, 2011)

was wondering what harness should i use in a 2009 nissan rogue sl with a bose 6 cd satulite radio head unit. just bought a pyle blue 15 inch woofer and a 14oo what amp and was gonna run it in my suburban but changed my mind. what harness should i use thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> yes you can, you'll want to use this adpater:
> http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *brodieorourke* »_i want to hook my stock stereo to an amplifier which will run 2 subs
> 
> you'll want to use this
> http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html



What's the difference between these products? I'm looking to add a sub to the oem head unit.


----------



## LVleo78 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Dunno If anyone still needs the info, but this is the new part.*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_AAI4_VW12.html


----------



## ollie5038 (Jan 23, 2014)

hey im trying to put an amp and subs in my 2005.5 volkswagen jetta and i want to use the stock radio will this work for me? if not do you no what would? if you can get back to me asap thanks


----------



## haydenf24 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Questions*

The new harness from enfig doesn't come with the blue remote wire that goes from your fusebox to your amp. I've been told that you would need to solder your remote wire onto the red wire in the harness to allow the amp to turn on only when the ignition is turned on, is this true? Should I solder the remote wire to the red wire in the harness?


----------



## haydenf24 (Jan 8, 2014)

haydenf24 said:


> The new harness from enfig doesn't come with the blue remote wire that goes from your fusebox to your amp. I've been told that you would need to solder your remote wire onto the red wire in the harness to allow the amp to turn on only when the ignition is turned on, is this true? Should I solder the remote wire to the red wire in the harness?


To answer my own question for everyone else's sake, the wire you would want to use for your "remote turn on" is in the harness for the external CD changer, if your car has one that is. Other than that, I wasn't able to find a wire in the head unit harness that turned on only when the ignition is on or accessory mode. I have a 2006 VW Passat 3.6L with the premium 7 head unit


----------



## mleg1972 (Oct 29, 2015)

bkueny said:


> Yeah.... this product is discontinued on the website.... are there any other places to get the wiring unit? also is there a cheaper way to do it? or do you have to buy this unit? thanks.


EBay 

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=331587845028&alt=web 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CannonShane (Jul 2, 2015)

So much stuffing around with harnesses etc, Just get a good quality Line out converter that has remote turn on. No need to run extra wires etc, Just tap into a factory speaker wire and you are all good to go. Run a power wire, RCA's and a ground wire and you are set.


----------



## kollinxo (Dec 5, 2015)

Help here please.......can this adapter work for Touareg V6, 2006 model with replaced head unit (replaced with Volkswagen Touareg DVD GPS Radio 3G WiFi OEM UI by SMARTAUTO24) I really wish to improve the sound system with an amplifier. Kindly help with anything that will work.


----------

